# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  Director Vinayan talks to FK on his concerns and issues he faced

## Day Dreamer

*Interview with Vinayan*

Malayala cinemayile ottayaan Sri Vinayan ForumKerala yodu manassu thurakkunnu.

Thante Yakshiyum njanaum enna puthiya cinema ye patti

Aa cinema poorthiyakkan undaya kashtapaadukal, neridendi vanna thirichadikal...

Saha pravarthakaril ninnu neridendi vanna prashnangal...

Sanghadana pravarthanathile adutha lakshyam...

Super tharangale patti... Thilakane patti... Mun manthriye patti. 

Ellam ivide itha namukku vendi adheham thurannu parayunnu


*Part 1*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34WNges3qaE[/ame]



*Part 2*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miGnvCWI1Hs[/ame]

----------


## Santi

kidu.. :cheers: ..vinayan...

----------


## Brother

Vinayan. :Yes2:  :Yes2:  :Yes2:  :Yes2:

----------


## Saathan

:cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## AnWaR

waiting...

----------


## Jithu

Vinayanooooooooooooooo

 :Clap:  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## Day Dreamer

Enjoy.........................

----------


## Saathan

:FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Day Dreamer

Kettittu abhiprayam ivide idu ellarum :kaksham:

----------


## abcdmachan

Thanks DD........
Machan veendum FK xclusive.....
Iniyum petheekshikkunnu.....

----------


## Harikripa

ivane patti onnum ariyan illa....enniku,,,

----------

